

Android is finally beating Apple in this one key metric- revenue from apps - bergie
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-apple-revenue-digi-capital-china-ios-google-app-store-2015-4

======
jgeorge
So it takes 5X the number of android users to spend as much on apps as iOS
users, and half that comes from the China market. Still not a very compelling
argument to develop for Android, unless you come up with the next 憤怒的小鳥.

